# Teich in einen Bach einbinden ????????



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Tag zusammen, 
da in der mitte unseres Gartens ein kleiner Bach durch läuft, hab ich mir überlegt, ob man den Bach nicht anstauen und etwas breiter machen kann. Wollte aber erst mal nich bei der u. Wasserbehörde nachfragen. 
Kann mir da jemand von euch helfen. 

Darf man in Deutschland noch einen Bach anstauen     

Ich finde es irgendwie blödsinnig, neben einem Bach einen Gartenteich zu bauen mit Filtertechnik für teures Geld.      


Gruß Simon

Und Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

hmmm,

ich glaube dafür braucht man eine genehmigung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Galrian, 
ja, das vermute ich auch. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. ich wollte auch nicht direkt auf´s Amt laufen. Wer viel fragt, bekommt viele Antworten. 

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand mal in der Hinsicht erfahrungen gesammelt. 


Gruß Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Simon

hast du das Wasserrecht bei dir eingetragen? Ich denke es müsste irgendwo vermerkt sein. Ich würde einfach mal Nachfragen.
Du solltest aber auch daran denken wenn etwas im Bach ist, Gülle usw., hast du es auch im Teich. Manche Fische machen das nicht unbedingt mit. :tear:  Oder bei viel Wasser im Bach sind die Fische weg. :ertrink: 
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
mit dem Wasserrecht, das steht im Grundbuch. Das ist schon in Arbeit, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher gewesen wie das mit dem anstauen so aussieht. Die Wasserrechte sind ja meist sehr alt und heute redet man janur noch von mengen die man selbst per Hand entnehmen kann. 

Mit der Gülle o.a. hast Du recht. Ich bin auch erst mal davon ab, irgendwelche Artfremden Fische dort einzusetzen. 
Kleine Fische sind im Bach drin ( ca. 10 cm ) und ich würde mich schon freuen wenn ich den Bach überhaupt anstauen dürfte. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ich debke,
was du in jedem Fall machen kannst:

Teich neben dem Bach anlegen und nur ein Teil des Bachewassers abzweigen und durch den Teich leiten (oder ist es nur ein 'Mini-Bach'). So könntest du auch evt reagieren, wenn irgendwelche Schadsztoffe angespült kommen.
Das dürfte auf jeden Fall mit den eingetragenen Wasserrechten zu machen sein.

[Hättest du denn ein 'Tal' auf deinem Grundstück was du einstauen könntest? Ein 'Stausee' klappt ja nur wenn das Wasser seitlich nicht weg kann.
Bei uns in Ostfriesland nicht denkbar, 10cm hohe Staumauer und du hast sofort einen 10qkm-Teich  ]


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab mich mal auf ofiziellen Wegen weiter schlau gemacht. 
Anstauen natürlicher Gewässer ist heute überhaupt nicht mehr machbar. 

Werde die Aktion erst mal ruhen lassen. 

Gruß Simon


----------

